# What do you think of this food? Looks like junk



## Stewdumplingsmammy (Apr 10, 2013)

So my puppy came with a puppy food pack of gain 28, it was in a small bag with no label only hand written feeding instructions from the breeder.

I searched on line to find the food & it is designed for greyhounds, there is no ingredients shown online only the typical analysis showing 

TYPICAL ANALYSIS: CRUDE PROTEIN: 28.0% CRUDE OILS & FATS: 13.0% CRUDE FIBRE: 2.5% CRUDE ASH: 7.0% CALCIUM: 1.5% PHOSPHOROUS: 1.1% OMEGA 3 FATS: 0.4% OMEGA 6 FATS: 3.0%

So wanting to find the actual ingredients I e-mailed the company to ask what they were as my puppy seems to go hypa after eating (I know it could just be the extra energy as he's a pup but I think it's something in it as its adult food) 

Here is my response 
" I enclose a pdf of our Greyhound 28 bag, showing the composition on the back. As you can see, the ingredients are in categories and not individually listed. This is for commercial reasons and also to comply with EU requirements. Greyhound 28 is suitable for pups, but we have a few feeds specifically formulated for pups that are more suitable. These include Gain Puppy & Sapling for all breeds of pups, as well as Gain BigDogs Puppy and Gain SmallDogs Puppy, all of which are wheat-free hypoallergenic diets."

This is what the PDF shows apart from the percentages as detailed above
"Ceraels, meat & animal derivatives, Derivatives of vegetable origin (min 4.0% Sugar beet pulp, min 0.15% FOS), Oils & fats, Vegetable protein extracts, Minerals, Seeds (Linseed), Products from the processing of plants."

From the little I've been trying to understand to make an informed decision on what food to feed my springer spaniel puppy - this food looks like junk, am I right?

Surely if they can't specify what in it it must be bad?

Thanks:confused1:


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Not a good food at all...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah its not this best, I think you have hit the nail on the head to sum it up. I would change food myself.

Try and do any change of food gradual though, over a couple of weeks.

Look at the dry food index, or wet food index to give you an idea of food. But always remember some dogs thrive on some foods, and some cannot tolerate them. Its very individual to everyone.

Usually higher priced food, you usually feed less so its really cost effective. There are some good budget food and some appauling ones. Just find a food you are happy feeding, that fits your lifestyle, budget and your dog.


----------



## Stewdumplingsmammy (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for your replies,

What food do you guys use? I'm getting really confused looking at all the different brands now


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Stewdumplingsmammy said:


> Thanks for your replies,
> 
> What food do you guys use? I'm getting really confused looking at all the different brands now


I use Skinners Duck and Rice... only costs £22 odd. It's only got the good grains (whole rice and oats) and no common allergens such as wheat or maize.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Defo rubbish.

Pets at Home Wainwright's trays are very good, no nasties, as is the dry food, Fishmongers, unlike the majority of the dry food available in the supermarket, many of which contain BHT, BHA, known carcinogens.

I feed raw, but I know it's not for everyone, although if you read the first four pages of Everything you need to know about Raw, it's pretty straightforward.

Whatever you choose, thoroughly research the ingredients-Which dog food website is fab for this-to ensure you're giving the pup the best start in life.

Thought you were going raw, Dan


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

That is the third time I've heard of that food this week 

There are a lot of good dry foods, it's just picking the one right for your beloved furry friend.

Try the dry food index :

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html

and

Which Dog Food.co.uk

or if you are interested in raw feeding

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, absolute rubbish I'm afraid.

I'd recommend something like Arden Grange, Barking Heads, Acana or Orijen (depending on your budget). All ingredients listed.

Neil


----------



## Ruby and flo (Aug 19, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I think it's the best food for my two, we tried the likes of Arden grange, Royal canon etc each one gave ruby (6 year old Newfoundland) the runs but on the gain her coat is shining and her stools are solid never had any problems and she has perfect teeth. I reared Rubys puppies on the gain and they were thriving.
we now have flo, 15 week old Great Dane and she is also on the gain 28, she is doing amazing I suppose everyone's different, I tend to give my Newfie the gain 20 due to the lower protein level as she is so lazy!


----------



## ROBERT HARKNESS (Jul 27, 2016)

Ive a wee springer pup too hes now 14 weeks he came to me on pedigree tin food ive changed him onto burns puppy chicken & rice dry food it took a few weeks to do it but he loves it now and doing really well on it


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

My pup also came with this food! Obviously I've switched him to something better but I did it gradually over the last 3 weeks.
He's now on Skinners duck and rice puppy food, it's a bit more expensive than the adult one but I worked out that one sack will last until he's old enough for the adult version.
My Collie has the adult Skinners duck and rice (roughly £21 on Amazon) and one sack lasts him almost 3 months so it works out very good value I think.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Everyone has an opinion on dog food and of course believe what they feed is best.

Nothing wrong with this food anymore than there is with Chappie (you know that awful brand that has similar analysis but is the go to tin when dogs are ill) 

Go figure.

It meets AAFCO guidelines and as such would provide complete nutrition for your dog.

Whether you approve of the composition is a different matter.


----------

